

Beer Gets Musical - Multi-Use Products - organicgrant
http://www.geekosystem.com/musical-beer-tuned-pale-ale/

======
organicgrant
Multi-purpose products are an excellent driver of word-of-mouth marketing.
Novelty meets utility. I would expect the 'fretted' beer bottle to inspire a
viral youtube video that seeds this brand all over the place. (And I mean all
of that despite the jargo-speak.

